# Looking At A 05 23rs Ob, Tv Question



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

I am considering a 05 23Rs. The GVW on the sticker in the trailer was around 4500+ lbs. So loaded with propane, battery, gear, hitch setup, water, the number grows.

My TV, not really bought with the intention of towing, is a Jeep Grand Cherokee with the 4.7l V8 and tow package. The TP gives the gears and HD cooling. It has a external finned tranny cooler, which I'll upgrade it to a hayden with more surface area. The TR on the vehicle is 6500 lbs.

I am not ready to part with the grand just yet and was wondering if it up to the task until I ready to get something longer and bigger for a TV.

Naturally, the dealer says its not a problem.

BTW, I compared the OB against the Zeppelin and the Trailer Cruiser by Trail Lite. Although the OB is nicer than the the Zep or the TC, I've read it does not have the best towability. Opinons from those that have towed the 21,23,25RS are appreciated.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

I had a Dakota with the 4.7 3.55 gears. The camper weighed 4200lbs empty. It struggled on hills. Personally I wouldnt do it unless you are pulling on very flat land.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We have an 05 25rs-s with an 01 Grand cherokee tow package and bigger trany cooler. Been out 3 times so far no problems. Don't expect to be racin' down the highway too fast though.

We've pulled loaded with water into the pocono mtns in PA with out problems just gotta be prepared to take it slow and take care of the TV. Takin' it to the Catskills for Labor Day we just plan on takin it easy.









The 23rs would probably tow easier. The 25 is possible. We figure the next TV will be bigger when ready to get rid of the Jeep. But I'm sure you know "IT's a Jeep thing".

Good luck. Hope the info is helpful.


----------



## Joel (Jul 31, 2005)

Funny thing.......dealers.....yea you can pull it no problem shy


----------



## Joel (Jul 31, 2005)

What I am saying is some dealers will tell you anything..just to make the sale...I am shoping now and think I have found more info here from real people that are pulling the OBs


----------



## M&Ms (Mar 5, 2005)

Don't just pay attention to the weight of the trailer vs. the max tow capacity of your Jeep. With passenger and cargo in your Jeep, along with options that may have been added, your true towing capacity is probably 5700 - 6000 lbs, not 6500. Also, do not exceed the GVWR of your vehicle. Go get it weighed with a full tank of gas, allow for passengers and cargo. Subtract this weight from your GVWR on your vehicle's sticker. The difference is what the hitch weight you will be able to accomodate. Don't forget that the hitch will also have to be added to the hitch weight, along with propane, etc. I suspect this will put the 23RS at around 500-600 lbs once you are finished. A good rule of thumb is to be at 80% of your GVWR. I would not go beyond 90%. Also pay attention to your wheel base. You should be ok with a 21' trailer, but a 25' is too long, and maybe even the 23', for your Jeep's wheelbase.

I think you will find you will be pretty close to your vehicle's GVWR, before you even approach your max tow capacity.

I recently went through all this, with my 28RSDS and a F150. I ended up spending $1300 on 10 ply tires and Firestone airbags so I could drive safely near my GVWR of my truck. I am not over that weight though.

There are lots of excellent posts from very experienced Outbackers - listen to them, you will be glad you did before you find out you are overloaded and just paid out close to 20K.

Good luck.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I had my 05 23RS weighed with normal gear and it weighed in about 5771 ...

M&M hit it on the head -- besides pulling weight make sure that your curb weight plus people, fuel, equipment and a 600 pound hitch and tongue weight does not exceed your GVWR...

I have always bet people that i could show up to a dealership with a volkswagen and have them tell me -- towing?? - NO PROBLEM!!!


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Funny thing you mention Volkswagon. Last Sat. I went to a dealership where I have my old camper for sell. They pulled up my camper so I could get the rest of my stuff out. So I pull up in my wifes VW Jetta and back up toward the hitch and get out . The service man was standing there watching me. So I get out and look at him seriously and said- They wont be any problems pulling this will they?? He said - well maybe on the hills. Good thing I wasnt serious !!!!!


----------



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

Happy Camper--"We've pulled loaded with water into the pocono mtns in PA with out problems just gotta be prepared to take it slow and take care of the TV."

When pulling the grades did the Jeep having any cooling issues? If I go this route I plan to install an aftermarket larger than stcok tranny cooler. I don't tow in OD and never had to put it in 3rd for long drawn grades with my current setup 'pop-up'. 
With the heavier/larger trailer do you put in 3rd for pulling the incline?

How well does the Outback tow?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Opinons from those that have towed the 21,23,25RS are appreciated.


We tow a 21RS and it tows nicely, just as good as our last trailer. If your hitch is set up right, it will tow very well. We always tow in 3rd whether on flat, hills whatever.

Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

It really gets me about the Outback being a bad towing TT. Most TT manufactures use the same axels, I think there are only a couple of brands and types. So why would Outback be any different towing then any other brand? Anyways to answer your question, my 25rss tows great. Good luck shopping Kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I've read it does not have the best towability


Just curious, where did you read this, was it here on the site? I've not read any complaints about bad towing behavior with any of the Outbacks.

Mike


----------



## ED&LINDA (Jul 27, 2005)

azx33 said:


> I am considering a 05 23Rs. The GVW on the sticker in the trailer was around 4500+ lbs. So loaded with propane, battery, gear, hitch setup, water, the number grows.
> 
> My TV, not really bought with the intention of towing, is a Jeep Grand Cherokee with the 4.7l V8 and tow package. The TP gives the gears and HD cooling. It has a external finned tranny cooler, which I'll upgrade it to a hayden with more surface area. The TR on the vehicle is 6500 lbs.
> 
> ...


We bought a 21rs a few weeks ago. The dealer told us our Jeep GC with 5.3 and tow package would tow it just fine. On the trip home, which was basically flat, the engine was getting up to about 235*F, which is way too hot. Bottom line is that the Jeep is a very marginal TV. We bought a 7.3 2500 Suburban to tow the trailer, which is overkill. I think a properly equipped Tahoe/Explorer(or similar size pickup) with 350CID engine and proper tow package is probably about right for most of these size TT's. Not only do you need enough engine, you also need a proper suspension and sufficient wheelbase. Bigger is better, at least up to a point. Any tow vehicle with a 3/4 ton chassis is going to be a safer ride, though a 1 ton is overkill for all but the big TT's.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

camping479 said:


> > I've read it does not have the best towability
> 
> 
> Just curious, where did you read this, was it here on the site? I've not read any complaints about bad towing behavior with any of the Outbacks.
> ...


I read it in this towing forum. The thread is the one with the 04 Explorer ad their towing expersience.

I decided to downsize from the 23RS to a 21RS to save a few lbs. I'll give it a year and if the Jeep has to work to hard to pull it, I'll getting a bigger TV. I really did not want a huge gas gusseler like a pickup or a burb for a daily driver.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I read it in this towing forum. The thread is the one with the 04 Explorer ad their towing expersience.


Probably not the trailer's fault but a tow vehicle, while not inadequate, at it's limits.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just to throw in my 2 cents...

I have never had ANY issues with towability of our Outback. Moving from a pop-up to a 31 foot trailer, I was quite nervous. The fact is, the Outback is easier to tow, maneuver, and even back-up than the Coleman was. And it was easy.

As far as your Jeep GC goes, as others have said the weight rating is probably marginal. My main concern, however, would be wheelsbase. the Jeeps are pretty short, and the actual - on the road - overall length of the 23RS is probably close to 27 feet. Very iffy in my book. On the other hand, there are others on the forum that have the exact same TV/TT setup, and do just fine.

So what do I know?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

azx33 said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > > I've read it does not have the best towability
> ...


Hmmm...... only one complaint heard from all the posts here and they all get a bad rap?







I have to agree with PDX_Doug..... my 30rls tows better than any other trailer I have pulled before.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

AX

Outback tows fine. If you choose to use your grand pay special attention to load level and your sway control.

As mentioned by others there is a huge size differential between the two vehicles. We've felt the sway of a good wind or a large semi passing by. Not had a control issue but DH is a great tower with a cool level head and knows the limits.

I'm sure eventually our TV will be something bigger. If you have that option go with it.


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

I have an 04 23rs and was pulling with a 99 Ford Exp 5.4L, I found that when I was trying to climb hills it was becomming a big problem. I started to have Trans problems both mechanical and heating problems. I decided to trade in the Exp for a 2005 Ford Excursion with the v10 and love it. I find that when I am pulling I get better gas milleage in the new rig than in the old rig. Funny thing POWER..


----------

